

The Wikipedia page for TopoJSON (by Mike Bostock of D3.js fame) has been deleted - pessimism
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=TopoJSON&action=history

======
tantalor
Cached at
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6c9OrzU...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6c9OrzUPXE0J:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TopoJSON)

It was deleted for lack of importance. The only secondary source is a 2013
talk[1], which doesn't establish importance.

The link now goes to GeoJSON#TopoJSON, which is much better.

[1] [http://vimeopro.com/openstreetmapus/state-of-the-map-
us-2013...](http://vimeopro.com/openstreetmapus/state-of-the-map-
us-2013/video/68099164)

